# Hedgehog underwear!!



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't as me why I searched this.. lol

This is for mens boxer shorts!!

http://www.cafepress.com.au/+hedgehog+boxers

And for the women...

http://www.cafepress.com.au/+hedgehog+underwear-panties


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I want em o.o lol


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

dude this one says got crabs ? XDDD that priclessly funnyhttp://www.cafepress.com.au/+hedgehog+underwear-panties?page=6


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are both interested in having a hedgehog, and I showed him your links. I think he wants me to have those boy-brief female underwear. I wouldn't mind at all! But the price on those! And the price of the thong next to them as well! Can't say I've ever paid that much for a single pair of underwear.
Interesting that these exist though. xD 
I've found it impossible to find underwear with even more common things on them, such as certain video game themes. Yet there are these hedgehog undies!


----------

